

Why you can’t find a technical co-founder - khadim
http://andrewchen.co/2013/09/25/case-studies-from-why-you-cant-find-a-technical-co-founder/

======
qwerta
I have the opposite problem: I can't find a business cofounder.

My startup makes a software library, it is pretty revolutionary in its
category. But most people are just interested in websites, since they 'scale'
and look nice on presentations.

------
r0h1n
What I don't fully understand is why does limited early traction make it
easier for business folks to attract technical founders?

